# Tivo standalone rates going up ?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

I just read in the Tivo forum that the monthly rates are going up to $12.95 per month. This does not include DirectTivo customers.

Monthly people can switch over to lifetime for $200.

* this applies to stand alones only.

Click here to read


----------

